
Does natural language proficiency make you a better programmer? - sprague
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-60661-8
======
fbhabbed
Regardless of the answer, whenever I see English typos I am very inclined to
thrash the whole source code. I am not even a native English speaker.

